# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  डायबिटीज होने पर इंफेक्*शन से बचे ||||

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज के मरीजों को छोटे से इंफेक्शन में भी लापरवाही नहीं बरतनी चाहिए। अन्यथा उन्हें जान का जोखिम बराबर बना रहता है| डायबिटीज का खतरा आज के समय में बच्चों से लेकर व्यस्कों तक सभी को रहता है। डायबिटीज के प्रकारों में टाइप 1 और टाइप 2 डायबिटीज शामिल है। डायबिटीज में संक्रमण होने का खतरा भी बराबर रहता है। डायबिटीज में संक्रमण से बचने के लिए संक्रमण निरोधक उपायों को अपना चाहिए। आइए जानें डायबिटीज में संक्रमण के बारे में कुछ और बातें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

मानसिक एवं शारीरिक तनाव जो खून में शर्करा की मात्रा को तेजी से बढ़ा देता है और यह बढ़ी हुई शुगर की मात्रा कीटाणुओं को सीधा निमंत्रण देती है। डायबिटीज के रोगियों में प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कम होती है यानी उनका इम्यून सिस्टम बहुत कमजोर होता है इसीलिए मामूली सा इंफेक्शन भी डायबिटीज के मरीज के शरीर पर कब्जा करने में कामयाब हो जाते है।  


*चेस्*ट का इंफेक्शन :-*क्या आप जानते है डायबिटीज के मरीजों में रक्त में अनियंत्रित शुगर बढ़ने से बीमारियों की संभावना भी बढ़ जाती हैं। जैसे डायबिटीज के कारण छोटा सा चेस्*ट का इंफेक्शन जानलेवा न्यूमोनिया और पस में बदल सकता है। अगर डायबिटीज का पहले ही पता लग जाए, तो छाती के मामूली से दिखने वाले इंफेक्शन को सजगता एवं गंभीरता से लेकर अनेक जटिलताओं से बचा जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ट्यूबरकुलोसिस का है खतरा :-*डायबिटीज के मरीजों को एक दूसरी तरह का इंफेक्शन का खतरा हमेशा मंडराता रहता है वह है ट्यूबरकुलोसिस यानी तपेदिक का। टी.बी. के कीटाणु हवा में मौजूद रहते हैं जो कि डायबिटीज मरीजों को आसानी से अपनी चपेट में ले लेते हैं। डायबिटीज के रोगी जल्द ही टी.बी. के कीटाणुओं की चपेट में आ जाते हैं क्योंकि डायबिटीज के कारण मरीजों की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कमजोर हो जाती है और उनका शरीर जल्दी ही कीटाणुओं का शिकार हो जाता है। तो सावधान रहे सवास्थ रहे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*प्*लूरिसी रोग :-*यदि किसी डायबिटीज से पीडि़त व्यक्ति को प्लूरिसी रोग हो गया है तो तुरन्त डॉक्टर से संपर्क करना चाहिए। कई संक्रमणों के अलावा डायबिटीज के मरीजों को जल्दी ही प्लूरिसी रोग एवं छाती में पानी इकट्ठा होने की शिकायत शुरू हो जाती है। यह इंफेक्शन इतना खतरनाक होता है कि यदि इसका सही समय पर इलाज न किया जाए तो डायबिटीज रोगी की जान जाने का जोखिम बढ़ जाता है।  ये थोड़ा सा इंफेक्शन टी.बी.जैसी गंभीर बीमारी को फैला सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पैरों में हो सकता है संक्रमण :-*आप के जानने के लिए ये बहुत जरुरी है की कुछ संक्रमण ऐसे होते हैं जो देखने में मामूली से लगते हैं। जैसे पैर में उभरी लाल सूजन। डायबिटीज रोगी इसे कभी गंभीरता से नहीं लेते। जो कि इंफेक्शन का एक बड़ा कारण है। डायबिटीज के दौरान त्वचा की संवेदनशीलता कम हो जाती है। इसके चलते इंफेक्शन के कारण होने वाले दर्द का पता नहीं चलता। डायबिटीज के दौरान पैरों में भी कई तरह के संक्रमण हो जाते हैं। पैरों में होने वाली लाली या फिर सूजन की तरफ लापरवाही बरतने से सूजन पूरे पैर में फैल सकती है। ऐसे में खाल के निचले सतह पर पस जमा होने की आशंका होती है।
और डॉक्टर के संपर्क में हमेशा रहे |

----------

